# Special Tapers



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I've recently been put on a job with another taper. He is 'SPECIAL'

- he wears blue jeans, and wears ****ies painter pants OVER TOP OF THE JEANS. special
- fills his compound tube with the pump like it's a bazooka, i showed him that he can just walk up to the bucket and suck the mud up in 2 seconds, instead he keeps pumping it up like a special person. mud everywhere.
- doesn't tap in any screw pull-outs, just makes big humps of mud over them. special
- was listening to the Grease Soundtrack, and singing along. special.
- uses the compound tube to put mud on with 'flat applicator', then puts tape on, then wipes it out. pretty much the slowest way possible next to doing it all by hand. special.
- uses a 6" blade to wipe out tapes...

i could go on and on and on, he's that special.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

McDusty said:


> I've recently been put on a job with another taper. He is 'SPECIAL'
> 
> - he wears blue jeans, and wears ****ies painter pants OVER TOP OF THE JEANS. special
> - fills his compound tube with the pump like it's a bazooka, i showed him that he can just walk up to the bucket and suck the mud up in 2 seconds, instead he keeps pumping it up like a special person. mud everywhere.
> ...


Thats funny


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I've recently been put on a job with another taper. He is 'SPECIAL'
> 
> - he wears blue jeans, and wears ****ies painter pants OVER TOP OF THE JEANS. special
> - fills his compound tube with the pump like it's a bazooka, i showed him that he can just walk up to the bucket and suck the mud up in 2 seconds, instead he keeps pumping it up like a special person. mud everywhere.
> ...


Are you jealous McDusty :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

grease soundtrack ?? :blink::blink:?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

could be worse dusty. you could be working with cazna listening to ABBA.:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

yes, the soundtrack to grease.

and the #[email protected]#* word is D I C K I E S


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

What is he using to listen to the Grease soundtrack? A 8track player, now that would be special


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> could be worse dusty. you could be working with cazna listening to ABBA.:yes:


Or working with moore listening to High School Musical and Susan Boyle :whistling2: Love it, dont you moore :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

But I pump my compound tube with the pump









So either I'm special , or too cheap to replace the seal in the tube:whistling2:

And now you pissed off slimpickins, mcdusty, He loves Greece, and MJ, and all those gay bands


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OK,, now I need a pump when I order my compound tube. to save the life of the seal,, plus the 4'' flat head ,, this is all adding up $$ wrong thread i know,,but what's a 24'' compound tube for? don't look like it would go very far. closets ??:blink:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Place a firm boot up his special backside. and tell him to get the F to work and do it right or hit the door. On a side note. I use a six inch to wipe down all my tape..thing is I know how to USE a six inch knife. Oh and P.S. if the boss doesn't like it . tell him tough titty, the guy is chitty. and your not thier to wipe his azz.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Or working with moore listening to High School Musical and Susan Boyle :whistling2: Love it, dont you moore :yes:


:lol::lolude I had no idea who Susan Boyle was. Google her.. the old girl's got some pipes [47 yeah right] hard on the eyes . :blink:,,but I ain't no brad pitt
myself. Did she win?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> OK,, now I need a pump when I order my compound tube. to save the life of the seal,, plus the 4'' flat head ,, this is all adding up $$ wrong thread i know,,but what's a 24'' compound tube for? don't look like it would go very far. closets ??:blink:


Don't worry moore, get your compound tube, but I personally would not recommend the BTE one. I know you do a lot of work, but you should get 3 to 4 years out of the seal, and the seal it self is cheap to buy (guessing $20 t0 $30), and their really easy to install. It's when you get a ding or dent in your tube (like mine), or the metal rod in them breaks (like mine) that you may half to replace them.

So obviously I don't recommend the white BTE compound tube. with in 9 months or so, the seal started going, and around xmas the handle/rod snapped. It's being held together by a plastic plumbing pipe and 2 drywall screws right now.

And as most things are with this trade, we tend to buy or replace our tools mid summer, during peak times, and stock up on more duct tape:whistling2:

So no new tube for me, till the summer, and it will be a Columbia one when I do get one. They were kind enough to hold a contest for their extendable box handle. ( which I won) so I will return the favour by giving them some of my business.

Heard no complaints about their tubes on here,,,,just good comments ...so....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But I pump my compound tube with the pump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

lol, i wear blue jeans because i can't stand the white painters jeans..


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the thing is, he is my bosses brother! So i can't say, or do anything about it. Today he cut the baby bullnose for the window returns all wrong, it looks terrible. I wish I could do the whole house alone, it's a 1million+ house and I like these kinds of thing I can leave my name on (literally carved into the mud somewhere inconspicuous)


it was cold in the house today and he was moaning about it. i said, "maybe you should put on another pair of pants." he was not amused. i wonder if tomorrow he will be down to 1 pair or take my advice and wear 3. 

edit: oh and it's a BRAND NEW tube he is using. still pumps it up like a sucka.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just set up a situation , where you say," ill stand on the end of this plank, well you walk out there and do that" and when he does, step off the plank.

Don't forget to shout ooooppppppssss !!! really loud to cover your arse:jester:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

mmmmm there IS a situation in this house where i could do that... pics of the mental house coming soon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> :lol::lolude I had no idea who Susan Boyle was. Google her.. the old girl's got some pipes [47 yeah right] hard on the eyes . :blink:,,but I ain't no brad pitt
> myself. Did she win?


Where you been moore, Susan boyle went off, She didnt win but realised a CD that was one of the biggest selling ever, Even kicked madonnas ass. The old girl did well, Never been kissed and looking for a man, Im married so thats me out, How bout you?? Single and Keen, Hook up with her and you might be able to give up the drywall :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> OK,, now I need a pump when I order my compound tube. to save the life of the seal,, plus the 4'' flat head ,, this is all adding up $$ wrong thread i knob,,but what's a 24'' compound tube for? don't look like it would go very far. closets ??:blink:


I have the small and medium compound tude and yes the small tube with a mud head is great in closets, You could get one of these, they drop in a bucket of mud, you put the tube in the centre hole and suck it out, it goes down and wipes the side of the bucket.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Red-Diamond-Bucket-Piston

Not sure what happened but i managed to zooka, roll, mudrun 3.5, then mudrun 4 in my last house of closets???:blink: Wonder if i got lucky or i can do it again

Keep us posted McDusty, Funny.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I Rickroll people on my jobs.




> - uses a 6" blade to wipe out tapes...


 
Something wrong with doing that?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> I Rickroll people on my jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's not the way the other guy does it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have the small and medium compound tude and yes the small tube with a mud head is great in closets, You could get one of these, they drop in a bucket of mud, you put the tube in the centre hole and suck it out, it goes down and wipes the side of the bucket.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Red-Diamond-Bucket-Piston
> 
> ...


Thanks cazna ,, I saw the piston , but do I REALLY need it$ I want the tubes for taping seams , and, butts .. hot mud [90] .


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Something wrong with doing that?


I've never seen anyone use a 6" to wipe tapes (other than youtube), and it looked funny to me. sure, the occasional tape get's a 6"er, but only if i missed it during my actual tape-in. 6" is lame for wiping flats, and i'm sticking to that. The only reason I can figure anyone would use a 6 is because their mud is thick and applying preasure with an 8" get's hard after a short period. 'Special Tapers' mud is almost 2x as thick as my tape in mud. That explains, partially, why he uses the pump to fill the tube, uses a 6", and turns beveled joints into butt joints. Thick mud seems to be a common thing with tapers that are afraid to get a bit dirty, which he certainly is. I find it amusing when i see dudes that are more concern with staying clean than they are about getting the job done. 

Grease soundtrack again today. That was the last straw, now the battle of the radio's has begun. Each floor has 2 different radio's blasting. We seem to have agreed to treat this house as though it were 2. He is taking the top floor and i am taking the main. that is perfectly A OK with me! 

Just so happens that the painter may, or may not, be my local herb supplier. I've instructed them to tell me which floor looks better without any knowledge of which one i did. Just to avoid any bias. 

End Rant.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ahhh mcdusty, we wanted more stories tomorrow too.

Maybe you should go into work tomorrow wearing some painter pants over your jeans, and hum some grease songs. Then he will think you want to be his friend again :whistling2:

Just kidding, but do you think you could sneak some pics of his work:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> do you think you could sneak some pics of his work:yes:


good call, i'm on it for tomorrow. I get there about 2 hours before him so I'll have lots of time to get some good shots. They decided it was an hourly rate job, so i would be more than happy to spend some time taking photo's.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So McDusty , Have you bought this guy an 8'' knife ,and the AC/DC highway to hell CD [ greatest album ever] yet ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I will admit ,, and will regret posting this,,, but I have the urban cowboy 
soundtrack on my ipod. [ hey sissy get me a beer!] :cowboy:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> I will admit ,, and will regret posting this,,, but I have the urban cowboy
> soundtrack on my ipod. [ hey sissy get me a beer!] :cowboy:


Yikes !! Please give your family my condolences


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Yikes !! Please give your family my condolences


dude that was a kick a$$ cd the eagles /bonnie Raitt / bob seager/... ok ,, call me a country boy..


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

we all know your a country boy. i looked up your town on google map. it's teeny weeny.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> we all know your a country boy. i looked up your town on google map. it's teeny weeny.


What town does moore live in, I want to be snoopy too:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

dillwyn . may have spelt wrong


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY:blink:... We have a Food lion ,and a Micky Dees.
Yeah It's a hole in the wall. Not much work here.
Most of my works in appomattox,Campbell,and other little pockets
here and there.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i like small towns. more elbow room.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

this isn't the first time mcdusty has posted about working with this guy i think. last time was almost a couple years ago. i remember something about bosses brother and making speed bumps out of screws.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i like small towns. more elbow room.


 Incorrect.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Only time i would use something other than a six to wipe flats is running behind
a madman with a _bazooka.








_


----------

